# He ate a rotisserie chicken



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

My dog got into the trash can this morning and ate the rotisserie chicken bones that my mother had thrown in there last night . He even licked the tray clean. I had then fed him some rice. When my vet opened, I called them and pretty much heard what I already knew, watch for bloody stools, abnormal behavior, and vomiting.

I was wondering if anyone else has any thoughts.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I just second what your vet told you... Keep a _close_ eye on him. I, personally, would limit treats, chews, and other bones for the time being...

Is there a way to keep the trash can in a closed space? Like under the sink or in a pantry? If not does your trashcan have a lid? You might need to teach your dog to stay away from the trashcan...


----------



## YouMeandPupMakes3 (Jun 10, 2009)

I hope that everything is okay. Let us know how he does.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope your dog gets better but take this experience and learn from it. get trashes that aren't easy to get into and if possible (yes it will take some extra effort, but I'm sure your dog is worth it) put the trash at a high place where your dog can't get it.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

some dogs really are DEAD SET to get to garbage.. believe me i know lol

We babygated off the kitchen completly, its pretty annoying to step over, but we recently bought one that has an option where it opens/closes like a door so its pretty easy. 

there are also some great DOG PROOF garbage cans!
http://www.amazon.com/Simplehuman-CW1320-Plastic-Step-2-Gallon/dp/B000YCNLSC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1247692224&sr=8-1


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

If it helps, Jake once ate a whole chicken carcass out of the trash as well. We watched him closely... nothing came of it. This was roughly a year ago, not long after we first got him. 

Hope your dog is okay.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh yikes... I worry about something like this with Jackson because he is truly a trash can Houdini. FWIW, Dixon got into the garbage a few years ago and ate a bunch of Buffalo wing remains (cooked bones and all)... I was sick about it and terrified she would die, but she was fine. Obviously we have only very tall, lidded cans now and we toss dangerous scraps into the garage trash can.

Hopefully your pup will be just fine... and I "ditto" the suggestion to get some good pup-proof trash cans!


----------



## cliffdonovan (Jul 5, 2009)

ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I needed this. Has been a long and stressful day. Love it.Mine has done the same! Your dog will be just fine, please believe me.

PS My dog worships the garbage! And she gets plenty to eat, don't get me wrong. When I remember, I put the garbage up before I leave. She adores rifling through it looking for extra "eats".


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought a big stainless trash can for the kitchen with the push-pedal lid. A week or so later, I came into the kitchen to find Esther standing on the pedal and Molly digging into the open trash.

My kids never learned to cooperate for a common goal, but my dogs did.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

RonE said:


> I bought a big stainless trash can for the kitchen with the push-pedal lid. A week or so later, I came into the kitchen to find Esther standing on the pedal and Molly digging into the open trash.
> 
> My kids never learned to cooperate for a common goal, but my dogs did.


Heh heh, that would be my pups. I recently saw motion-activated trash cans and considered getting them... for about 1.3 seconds, when I realized they would have it figured out in no time. I pictured them standing up to activate the lid, then ducking into the bin to grab something enticing-smelling, and trotting away happily, shaking it vigorously in teeth. Perhaps a trash bin with a combination lock could keep them out... for a while.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

RonE said:


> I bought a big stainless trash can for the kitchen with the push-pedal lid. A week or so later, I came into the kitchen to find Esther standing on the pedal and Molly digging into the open trash.
> 
> My kids never learned to cooperate for a common goal, but my dogs did.


LOL, I needed that, too.

I thought I was being smart by putting the trash in a cabinet with a magnetic clasp. Nope, the dog figured it out. So I thought a baby lock would surely do the trick. Wrong again - the cabinets are connected to each other underneath, so the dog just picks any old cabinet and squirms her way over to the one with the trash. So now she's crated when I'm gone. The nose of a hound with the brains of a border collie - what was I thinking???

Zhaor, any updates? I hope nothing came of the chicken incident.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

RonE said:


> I bought a big stainless trash can for the kitchen with the push-pedal lid. A week or so later, I came into the kitchen to find Esther standing on the pedal and Molly digging into the open trash.
> 
> My kids never learned to cooperate for a common goal, but my dogs did.


ROFL Thanks, RonE, I needed that! 

Beau got ahold of the remnants of buffalo wings, and I worried myself sick (and mentally kicked myself for not putting them in the freezer until I could get out to the dumpster in the alley). I buttered a half slice of bread (reputed to help "move" things through) for Beau, who wolfed it done and licked his lips. Then I prayed. He was fine! Whew! Those wings were very spicey HOT, too.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> I worried myself sick (and mentally kicked myself for not putting them in the freezer until I could get out to the dumpster in the alley).


funny, that's exactly how i'm feeling. I usually put bones in the freezer too, but now that I'm back home, my mom doesn't do that.

I even emphasized several times to keep the bones away from him. *sigh* He didn't seem the least bit interested in the BBQ pork ribs we've had and never searched the trash for anything before, but I guess he really likes chicken.

Now I'm here waiting for him to poop...just lovely .



RonE said:


> My kids never learned to cooperate for a common goal, but my dogs did.


LOL, And that's why I like dogs better than kids .


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Yay, he pooded .

First pile was his normal stuff, normal texture. Then he decided to squeeze out another pile for me a mile further down the road. I think it was bone this time. The color was light on the outside and brown on the inside and was rougher and crumbly. No signs of blood .

And yes I squatted down next to the road, observed and squeezed every turd as I picked them up . Good thing it was early morning and no one saw me.......

On a completely unrelated note: I saw the two funniest shelties in a yard across the creek during our walk. The bigger sheltie barked then the smaller sheltie puppy would bark and spin a full circle. The older one must have gotten annoyed after a while and started barking at the puppy who still repeated after her older friend. They were more focused on each other than me by the time I was out of sight.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Agh, Toby did that once....and I was standing about 5 feet away! Shug's eaten cooked chicken bones twice, I think. Like your vet said, just keep an eye out and call them right away if anything looks bad.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad everything _came out_ okay! : D


----------

